# Why isn't my betta eating? Is is safe to eat bubbles?



## swishytail (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently got a female betta from Petsmart, on September 26. I named her Fresca, but then I added Bubbles as a last name. She has red fins, two red and black stripes down her sides. Fresca is currently in a five gallon bow front tank I got a few years back. She loves to play with her bubble rock, but I'm wondering if that's healthy. She tried eating the bubbles this morning, so I worried that she might get airbubbles in her stomach.

She hasn't been eating. She almost completely ignores flakes, so I've been feeding her pellets. She puts them in her mouth, so they're hanging out, but the pellet slips out and floats again. She also puts it all the way in her mouth, but she releases it after about two or three seconds.

Are these behaviors normal? Should I take out the bubble rock? Is she sick?


----------



## giypsy (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like she is wetting the pellet. Bettas will take any/all dry food into their mouths and often spit the stuff right back out, only to retrieve it again once it is wet. Try soaking the pellet/flakes or bloodworms in a few drops of tank water for a couple (2-5) min and then giving it to your fish. I have read that wetting also cuts down on unintended constipation.

Edit: She may also wish for food to be smaller. She can handle breaking it herself by doing what you described.
Good Luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Bettas can be picky eaters so you may have to change brands. It may be that she just needs to get used to her new home. A lot of times, bettas won't eat for the first few days after you get them home and into their new tank/bowl. She'll probably settle down after a few days. Just keep offering her food and she'll eat it eventually.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Marley does not like big pellets i try soaking them bt noooo he still didnt eat them wht i do now is split them in half and he takes them he considers himself a baby that i have to cut his food into little pieces there are pellets that come in small size keep trying he will like one of them eventually  and dnt worry is just that sometimes they dnt like certain kind of brands it is very normal for most of them to be like that.now abt the bubbles i dnt knw wht to tell u so hopefully u get help frm someone else.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't worry, really. Most bettas can actually go up to four weeks without eating. Like others have said, bettas are picky eaters. Try some different brands, and just keep offering her the food. Two of my bettas went two weeks without eating, and all but two of my other bettas went one week without doing so. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## swishytail (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Giypsy, your idea to soak the pellets worked! I can't wet the flakes, they are too tiny. I'll have to get some bigger ones. Thanks for you info! Fresca has been eating for the past few days!


----------



## giypsy (Sep 23, 2009)

swishytail said:


> Thanks for the help! Giypsy, your idea to soak the pellets worked! I can't wet the flakes, they are too tiny. I'll have to get some bigger ones. Thanks for you info! Fresca has been eating for the past few days!


 You are very welcome. Fredfish is not a picky eater so I did not have that issue. The flakes I use are Omega One Betta Flakes, come in a white plastic jar with a red top and royal blue background for the wrapper. 

I chose this brand because even though the protein content is slightly lower than other brands, the filler is _much_ lower. The flakes in my jar are pretty big, so FredFish will take them in, spit part out and then retrieve what he spit out. Watch the ingredient label, soy, wheat, et cetera fillers listed second or third do not come home with me.
EDIT: Since the flakes are big, I only feed the equivalent of two or three. One meal is Hikara 2-3 round pellets the other is flakes. I fast him 24 in the middle of the week. Bloodworms 1-2x per week.
Glad to hear Fresca is doing well!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I crush my flakes before feeding.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I feed my betta Aqueon Betta Food. He loves it! I would definitely recommend it.


----------

